
Google Maps increases risk of developing Alzheimer's - neverminder
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2019/05/29/google-maps-increases-risk-developingalzheimers-expert-warns/
======
saargrin
of course no credible medical sources for this clickbaity title are provided

